# I don`t look good naked anymore.



## kburra (Sep 15, 2016)

Do any of us?


----------



## Pappy (Sep 15, 2016)

:cheers:


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 15, 2016)

Lights off for me in the sack, too!!


----------



## Falcon (Sep 15, 2016)

I think I'll take out all of the mirrors in my bathrooms.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 15, 2016)




----------



## Grumpy Ol' Man (Sep 15, 2016)

There is a good reason the Good Lord designed us so our sight diminishes as we age.  If I had perfect vision, I'd probably scare myself to death every morning as I look in the mirror.


----------



## Bonzo (Sep 17, 2016)

I got a text message on my phone
inviting me to the local nudist camp

i thought why not Ive got nothing on


----------



## HazyDavey (Sep 17, 2016)

That's a fun song, thanks for posting it.. :encouragement:


----------



## BlunderWoman (Sep 17, 2016)

Gotta love it


----------



## mathjak107 (Sep 17, 2016)

do what i do , i just paste pictures of big buff guys on all my mirrors


----------



## Warrigal (Sep 17, 2016)

Open at your own risk



Spoiler


----------



## fureverywhere (Sep 17, 2016)

Yeah lights off or vodka...mahn you cannot believe where it goes...everyone content and asleep. I rest my case.


----------

